# Slow bow, need speed!!



## Hookedonhunting (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey folks, I have an 07 Red Head Kriptik.  (made by Bowtec).  It has an IBO of 315 fps.  I have a 29 1/2 inch draw.  Im shooting Carbon Maxx series 3000 arrows with 100 gr G5 Montecs.  I have little black silencers on the string that were on it when I bought it from bass pro. I use a whisker biscut, string stopper, and the arrows have long fletching.  The draw is set at 70lbs.  Today I chrono'ed it at 260 average speed.  ??  Does that sound right?  I know I will shoot less than IBO, but that much less seems excessive.  What do ya'll think?  I would like to shoot as fast as I can so Im thinking, change to a drop rest, loose the string silencers, But what else can I do?  Should I have my string looked at to see if it has streched?  I know the bow kills deer but if you spend that kind of dough on a bow you want it to produce speed better than that.  Help me out.  Thanks


----------



## BowtechDude (Aug 8, 2009)

You will never get advertised IBO. If you want your bow to shoot its max speed possible, losing silence, then take everything off the string, peep, e buttons, etc ( leave your nock loop or whatever you have on there) then get your total arrow weight to be 5 grains per pound of draw weight.

ie, 350 grain TOTAL arrow at 70 lbs draw, 300 at 60, etc.


good luck.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds to me like it may need to be tuned up...take it to a good shop and have it re-tuned and see if that helps out


----------



## braintree (Aug 8, 2009)

260 fps will get the job done.


----------



## smitty8765 (Aug 8, 2009)

my bear whitetail 2 gets the job done so you should be in good shape. speed is overrated, accuracy and shot placement are what kill deer.


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 8, 2009)

Like everyone has said that will get the job done, but I see your point. That doesn't seem right. You should be shooting around 290 or better. Get the timing checked and a basic tune done on it. Something has to give if you want the speed you should be able to get a little more, but if your shootin good groups and the bows quite I wouldn't worry about it personally.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll take a quiet slow bow over a noisy fast bow anyday !!!!!!!


----------



## Bobhica (Aug 8, 2009)

That's why I don't bother with having my bow chrono'd.  Mine is quiet, smooth and it shoots where I aim, so I'm happy.  People kill big game animals with recurves set at 45lbs, so that should tell you how vital speed is.  Then again, I can't afford one of these new speed bows either!


----------



## tsknmcn (Aug 8, 2009)

Hookedonhunting said:


> Today I chrono'ed it at 260 average speed.  ??  Does that sound right?



Not to me.  I'm guessing closer to 290 is where you should be.  

I have 2 bows from the 90s that shoot over 260fps @ 62 pounds.


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Aug 9, 2009)

That sounds about right. Loose the leaches and you pick up 5 or so. If you were shooting 290fps I would have been suprised. 

Sometimes the chrono will hurt your feelings. I shoot a Mathews Switchback 29 inch draw 70 pounds with a total arrow weight of 405 and I shoot 275fps. When I first shot it I was kinda heart broke with the IBO being 318fps. You have to take in to count anything that is on your string will slow it down. 

The truth is most guys who boast about there speed probably havent shot through the chrono. I was brought back to reality once I did.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 9, 2009)

Tha Kryptik should have....

ATA of 33  1/4"
BH of 7  1/4"

A quick measurement of the two should give you an idea of the timing.

That's a good gpi weight for hunting shaft you have chosen.  It puts you pretty much in that speed range.

Better string and cable MIGHT get you over 270.  It might not.


----------



## short stop (Aug 9, 2009)

260   fps   About par for the course ..

 nothing wrong with those  #s  imo .

 If  its  quiet and  shoots  acurate   whats the problem ?

 ibo  tag #s  are  never  what  a hunting set up shoots . 

  #1  your shooting a heavier arrow than the ibo standard test arrow 
   #2  your dl is  short than ibo    test standard 
    #  3 ibo  standard  rig is a stripped  down  bare   rig 

   if you  arent satified  with   it   look here ...http://www.bowturbo.com/index.html


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 9, 2009)

Your faster than me  !
My IBO speed is 305. I'm drawing 28" and 58 lbs with a 385 gr arrow. I doubt I'm shooting 250 ? 
Fast no, but quiet and deadly, YES !
As long as its real quiet and drives tacks, that dog will HUNT !


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 9, 2009)

For reference.
My Mathews MQ1 is rated at 308fps.
I shoot 70#, 28" DL, 385gr arrow total weight, WB rest, cat wiskers, Winner's Choice string and cable, peep, loop, tied nock....

264 fps.

That's why I think you are pretty close to where you should be.  Maybe a better string/cable than factory will give you some more.
But 260 fps definately kills pretty good!


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Aug 9, 2009)

Fellas, you all rock.  Thanks for the quick responses.  I admit, i am a little cought up in the speed thang cause my buddy just got a monster and that thing zings.  But then again it does sing.  He and I both noticed the noise difference between mine and his.  My bow is very quiet and hits true.  I feel much better knowing most of you say it's no big deal.  I may still loose the biscut and some of these squigglies on the string.  I also plan on taking it into the shop to have a pro look at it.  And by the way, WTM45, bro... you are way over my head.  What is ATA and BH?   I pondered on your post and still couldnt figure out what you were saying.  But it IS late!  Thanks again guys.


----------



## patmaxam (Aug 9, 2009)

Axle to axle. Broadhead?


----------



## tsknmcn (Aug 9, 2009)

ATA = axle to axle
BH = brace height


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 9, 2009)

hooked.... I know you've heard this before but speed ain't the way to go, unless you're just trying to see how fast you can make it shoot to keep up with your buddy. for hunting, quiet is IN, man. I started shooting traditional five years ago. since then I've shot my share of deer and hogs, and  a few other smaller things. My longbow is 55# @ 28". and my arrows are fairly heavy, like over 600 grains... but you could get twenty yards away from me and turn your back-- and you'd never hear me shoot. and neither do the deer.  I was arguing with a friend of mine one day. he shoots an oneida eagle... it sounded like a trainwreck when he shot that thing. I said, " man that thing is hard on my ears". He said that it was so FAST that it didn't need to be QUIET. how stupid is that? until someone comes out with a bow that is 700+/_  fps. (the speed of sound, I think) sound will ALWAYS be more important. imo. My martin Savannah shoots about 154 fps, by the way. D.


----------



## whitworth (Aug 9, 2009)

*Well they sell*

some fast bows that go over $1000 for everything.  

Back in the 90's, If I wanted something fast, I'd use a 30/06.

To me, bows were meant to be slower.  It was up to the shooter to learn the drop of the arrow and how to judge distance.  Distance judging was more important just ten years ago.  

Guess they needed more speed for the country club archers, who wanted and needed less practice.  
And with the new speed came the new high prices.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Aug 9, 2009)

Hookedonhunting said:


> Hey folks, I have an 07 Red Head Kriptik.  (made by Bowtec).  It has an IBO of 315 fps.  I have a 29 1/2 inch draw.  Im shooting Carbon Maxx series 3000 arrows with 100 gr G5 Montecs.  I have little black silencers on the string that were on it when I bought it from bass pro. I use a whisker biscut, string stopper, and the arrows have long fletching.  The draw is set at 70lbs.  Today I chrono'ed it at 260 average speed.  ??  Does that sound right?  I know I will shoot less than IBO, but that much less seems excessive.  What do ya'll think?  I would like to shoot as fast as I can so Im thinking, change to a drop rest, loose the string silencers, But what else can I do?  Should I have my string looked at to see if it has streched?  I know the bow kills deer but if you spend that kind of dough on a bow you want it to produce speed better than that.  Help me out.  Thanks


You can always throw a Bow Turbow on there and gain 15 to 20 fps!!!!  That and get some lighter arrows, and you should be good with a single pin out to about 32 yards!!


----------



## badbull (Aug 9, 2009)

your speed is fine, but if you want to optimize speed and stay quiet...ditch the whisker bisquit and go to a good fall away rest(I use QAD's Ultra HD) and keep total arrow weight between 350 and 400 gr(mine is 366..27.5" Goldtip XT Hunters with blazer vanes and 100gr Montec tip) My Mathews Q2, 70lbs@30"draw averaged 282 until I added the new bow turbo ...it's chronoing 298 fps now...not bad for an old bow!!!


----------



## 257 roberts (Aug 9, 2009)

braintree said:


> 260 fps will get the job done.



I have a Switchback at 65lbs 28" draw,28" arrow(395gr) it shoots 260fps it was given to me buy my nephew(he killed an elk in 05 and killed a 140's deer in Ill. in 06 and a 140's deer in Texas in 06 with that set-up,don't get caught up in the speed thing as Bill Jordan said (he applied it to gunfighting but it applys here )speed is good ,accuracy is final.


----------



## MAndrews (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm shooting a 2008 Mathews S2 that has an IBO of 318 with a 30" draw set at 70#. I have a QAD fall away and an STS. I only have a loop and a peep on the string. My arrows are Gold Tip XT Hunters 7595 with 2" Blazers with a total weight of 406 grains. With this set up, it's shooting 290ish.

Considering your draw length and IBO speed, you should be able to hit 280 with some upgrades like a fall away and lighter arrows, along with a tune up and string/cable. 

If you increase your speed, you lose something else. You can't really change the forgiveness of the bow, so to get more speed, you will be shooting a louder bow. Heavier arrows shoot slower, but they make the bow more quiet and pack more punch when it comes to kinetic energy. How much are you willing to sacrifice for more speed?


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Aug 9, 2009)

MAndrews said:


> I'm shooting a 2008 Mathews S2 that has an IBO of 318 with a 30" draw set at 70#. I have a QAD fall away and an STS. I only have a loop and a peep on the string. My arrows are Gold Tip XT Hunters 7595 with 2" Blazers with a total weight of 406 grains. With this set up, it's shooting 290ish.
> 
> Considering your draw length and IBO speed, you should be able to hit 280 with some upgrades like a fall away and lighter arrows, along with a tune up and string/cable.
> 
> If you increase your speed, you lose something else. You can't really change the forgiveness of the bow, so to get more speed, you will be shooting a louder bow. Heavier arrows shoot slower, but they make the bow more quiet and pack more punch when it comes to kinetic energy. How much are you willing to sacrifice for more speed?



Man you guys have really stepped up with the info in this tutorial.  I appreciate it.  I like the arrows I'm shooting.  They are a little heavy but, this year I will be in the N Ga Mts after a bear so I want to keep that kenetic energy up.  I will loose the biscuit and get a drop away.  I may loose the squigglies on the string also.  I guess it wouldnt hurt to have a pro look at the string also.  IF, I were to need a new string or want to buy a new one which brand do you guys like the best?


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Aug 9, 2009)

Lockhart Launcher said:


> You can always throw a Bow Turbow on there and gain 15 to 20 fps!!!!  That and get some lighter arrows, and you should be good with a single pin out to about 32 yards!!



Has that turbo increased the noise level?  I asked a Bass Pro guy about it and he said it pre stresses the limbs (which he wasnt overly fond of) and he didnt think I would see more than 5 fps increase.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 9, 2009)

There are so many strings to choose from, just find a quality set that you like at a price you can live with.

No need to lose the WB if you like what it does.  I like the simplicity and versitility of it for hunting.  Especially in bad weather conditions like wind and rain.  It does not take much from your speed, maybe three to eight fps at the max.  I don't mind the tradeoff for the benefits.

Quiet and accurate kills.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, my calculations are as follows:

Carbon maxx 3000 arrows weigh 8.1 gpi. x30 inch=243+nock/insert(20) grains=263+ vanes(20 grains)=283
+broadhead(100)=383

That causes you to lose 11 fps. 3 grains of arrow weight=1fps lost. 

For every 3 grains on string, you lose 1fps

Loop, Peep, Silencers weigh about 50 grains if you have string leeches which weigh 20 grains each...
16 fps lost. 

For every inch under 30" draw, lose 10 fps. 29.5=5fps lost.

Maybe 1-3 fps lost from biscuit, but I didn't count that...

=32 fps lost. 
315-32=283. 

You are a little slow. You may need to tune or sync your cams. Lots of things can be the culprit. Go to a pro shop and check it out.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Aug 9, 2009)

Hookedonhunting said:


> Has that turbo increased the noise level?  I asked a Bass Pro guy about it and he said it pre stresses the limbs (which he wasnt overly fond of) and he didnt think I would see more than 5 fps increase.


I haven't noticed any increase in noise on any of my setups.I shoot a Katera Xl for hunting, and Pro Elite for 3d and target shooting, both Hoyt's. If the Bow Turbow pre stresses the limbs, then Bowtech's and Mathews  with roller gaurds are pre stressing the limbs also.What's the deal ? If you do put a Turbow on any bow, I would suggest having the cables served only where the wheels roll through your draw cycle. Every bow I've seen the Turbow put on , gained 13 fps- 25 fps.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 9, 2009)

Lockhart Launcher said:


> If the Bow Turbow pre stresses the limbs, then Bowtech's and Mathews  with roller gaurds are pre stressing the limbs also.What's the deal ?



Mathews and Bowtech bows are designed from the factory to be used with a roller guard; therefore they can better withstand the effects that a roller guard produces.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Aug 9, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Mathews and Bowtech bows are designed from the factory to be used with a roller guard; therefore they can better withstand the effects that a roller guard produces.



Hoyt does 1500 drifire test on there limbs ?


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Aug 9, 2009)

Lockhart Launcher said:


> Hoyt does 1500 drifire test on there limbs ?


I have seen more broken Mathews limbs laying around the shop than Hoyt.


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Aug 9, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Well, my calculations are as follows:
> 
> Carbon maxx 3000 arrows weigh 8.1 gpi. x30 inch=243+nock/insert(20) grains=263+ vanes(20 grains)=283
> +broadhead(100)=383
> ...



BAM!  Good math work.  Thanks.  Yup, going to the shop next week.  Still on the fence with the turbo roller.  ddd whats your stance on the value of these?  I would like to gain as much speed as I can without sacrificing the weight of my arrow and making it too loud.  So.. the arrows, and broadheads stay.  Anything else on the bow is suspect of slowing it down and is subject to get replaced.  I will let the pro help me with a string, leeches, peep, and rest.  Thanks man.


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Aug 9, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Mathews and Bowtech bows are designed from the factory to be used with a roller guard; therefore they can better withstand the effects that a roller guard produces.



My Redhead Kryptik is made by Bowtech but it came with a slide.  I guess Bass Pro gets the slightly less advanced versions.  :-(  Oh well.


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Aug 9, 2009)

Lockhart Launcher said:


> I have seen more broken Mathews limbs laying around the shop than Hoyt.



I can tell you have been to 12 point and seen Steve.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 9, 2009)

I have very little experience with a bow turbow. I know they will void most-if not all manufacturers warranties, so I steer clear. Not bashing, but if I invest 800 in a bow, I want the warranty to last. I have heard if you do not place it too far forward and just place it where the slide goes, you will pick up some speed. Be prepared to put your draw length and draw weight back in spec after you install it though. 
I would only advise you to loose the leeches and maybe switch them for cat whiskers. Cat whiskers are lighter, last longer, and work better. IMO
Does your peep have a tube attached? If so, get a tubeless as tubed peeps cause you to lose upwards of 10 fps. 
Other than that, have the pro make sure it is in spec and forget shooting it back through a chrono. 
Speed is so overrated. Now I know you want all you can get out of your bow, but once you get it tuned and check everything out, forget speed as silence is more important. 
A new aftermarket string is a good accessory to invest in for your bow.
Oh, and a dropaway can help with speed, but also makes the bow a little more forgiving. Just make sure to get one that lends itself to hunting rather than target shooting.


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Aug 9, 2009)

The Bow Turbo pre loads the limbs. It doesnt make the bow louder at all. I will lengthen your draw length by 1 to 2 inches. So if you cant shoot it because the draw length changes and you have to shorten your draw length back down then you have slowed the bow back down. The turbo looks just like the roller for the cables on a Mathews except is slides on the shaft and set with allen screws. I really dont think its a good investment. 

260fps+ Quiet+Accurate = Dead Deer!!!!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 9, 2009)

Lockhart Launcher said:


> Hoyt does 1500 drifire test on there limbs ?





Lockhart Launcher said:


> I have seen more broken Mathews limbs laying around the shop than Hoyt.



I am sorry, but I do not follow what you are saying....


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Aug 9, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> I have very little experience with a bow turbow. I know they will void most-if not all manufacturers warranties, so I steer clear. Not bashing, but if I invest 800 in a bow, I want the warranty to last. I have heard if you do not place it too far forward and just place it where the slide goes, you will pick up some speed. Be prepared to put your draw length and draw weight back in spec after you install it though.
> I would only advise you to loose the leeches and maybe switch them for cat whiskers. Cat whiskers are lighter, last longer, and work better. IMO
> Does your peep have a tube attached? If so, get a tubeless as tubed peeps cause you to lose upwards of 10 fps.
> Other than that, have the pro make sure it is in spec and forget shooting it back through a chrono.
> ...



Thanks man.  I appreciate the help.  I will probably buy a new string loose the leeches, get the whiskers and a drop away.  I am still on the fence on the turbow.  I will do the prior and see where that takes me and probably stop.  Thanks again.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 9, 2009)

Anytime, although remember whiskers slow your bow down some too. But I think the quiet factor outweighs the speed factor. 

Good Luck!


----------



## MAndrews (Aug 10, 2009)

Hookedonhunting said:


> IF, I were to need a new string or want to buy a new one which brand do you guys like the best?



I recently bought a Vapor Trail to replace the factory string and cable on my bow. $75-$80 for it and so far so good. You can order them in custom colors.


----------



## short stop (Aug 10, 2009)

Ol' Bread Basket said:


> The Bow Turbo pre loads the limbs. It doesnt make the bow louder at all. I will lengthen your draw length by 1 to 2 inches. So if you cant shoot it because the draw length changes and you have to shorten your draw length back down then you have slowed the bow back down. The turbo looks just like the roller for the cables on a Mathews except is slides on the shaft and set with allen screws. I really dont think its a good investment.
> 
> 260fps+ Quiet+Accurate = Dead Deer!!!!



 I personally dont shoot  the  bow turbo   but know  plenty of  folks  who  do  ..  but  Please   if your going to give out  infomation   make sure its  good  info  and   factual    not  fiction ..

 The  bowturbo   WILL  NOT ''     repeat  WILL  NOT      increase your  dl   by  1-2''   inches --thats   crazy ....  and  not true ...
-  I dont know where you  got that info  but  its   not   correct ..


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 10, 2009)

short stop said:


> I personally dont shoot  the  bow turbo   but know  plenty of  folks  who  do  ..  but  Please   if your going to give out  infomation   make sure its  good  info  and   factual    not  fiction ..
> 
> The  bowturbo   WILL  NOT ''     repeat  WILL  NOT      increase your  dl   by  1-2''   inches --thats   crazy ....  and  not true ...
> -  I dont know where you  got that info  but  its   not   correct ..



Thanks Ryan. I have the Turbow on an X Force. I put it just a little forward of the position of the slide, and it gained 1/4" draw, and 2lbs pull weight, but it picked up 20fps.... Plus it's quieter, and the wall is much firmer. I think I'll keep mine!


----------



## Hawire (Aug 10, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> Thanks Ryan. I have the Turbow on an X Force. I put it just a little forward of the position of the slide, and it gained 1/4" draw, and 2lbs pull weight, but it picked up 20fps.... Plus it's quieter, and the wall is much firmer. I think I'll keep mine!



You still pimpin' that thing???

Are you doing alright?


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Aug 10, 2009)

MAndrews said:


> I recently bought a Vapor Trail to replace the factory string and cable on my bow. $75-$80 for it and so far so good. You can order them in custom colors.



I looked at those strings and like them.  Did you get em on line or at a store?


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Aug 10, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> Thanks Ryan. I have the Turbow on an X Force. I put it just a little forward of the position of the slide, and it gained 1/4" draw, and 2lbs pull weight, but it picked up 20fps.... Plus it's quieter, and the wall is much firmer. I think I'll keep mine!



Wow!  Thats enough to make me rethink this turbow.


----------



## Hawire (Aug 10, 2009)

Speed is not everything. I've got a bow that IBO 345, but I'm only shooting about 265 fps. Now, it's set up at less than 65#, 27.5" draw, and I'm shooting a 438gr. aluminum arrow. Broadheads fly great, and it's very quiet. 

There is going to be blood with this set up.


----------



## Bruz (Aug 10, 2009)

I shoot a Matthews LX

30" Draw
70lbs
315gr Arrow
100gr Slick Trick Magnum

I chronographed it today at 290fps.

I also set up a PSE for my nephew

27.5" Draw
53lbs
290gr arrow
100gr Slick Trick Magnum 

Today it shot 204 FPS.

Now this is strange. I sighted his bow in at 20,30,35 and 40 yards. His pin placement and spacing is almost identical to mine.

Robert


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hawire said:


> You still pimpin' that thing???
> 
> Are you doing alright?




I'm doing fine, how are you!!?? Yes, I push it when I can! It does work, maybe not a product for every archer, but it will, and does work. I certainly understand the warranty issue that comes up, I can't fault anyone for wanting to keep their warranty. But as far as "over stressing the limbs", I can't see that 1/4" more flex at full draw will hurt any of the high quality bows out there today. I know that I'm not afraid to put one on my PSE, and Lockhart has one on his two Hoyts, Kailey Johnston from Dublin has one on her Hoyt, I could go on.....It's not a magic bullet, but on a properly timed and set up bow, it will improve performance, efficiency, KE, speed......


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hawire said:


> Speed is not everything. I've got a bow that IBO 345, but I'm only shooting about 265 fps. Now, it's set up at less than 65#, 27.5" draw, and I'm shooting a 438gr. aluminum arrow. Broadheads fly great, and it's very quiet.
> 
> There is going to be blood with this set up.



Yep, there will be some bloodshed with that setup...


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Aug 10, 2009)

short stop said:


> I personally dont shoot  the  bow turbo   but know  plenty of  folks  who  do  ..  but  Please   if your going to give out  infomation   make sure its  good  info  and   factual    not  fiction ..
> 
> The  bowturbo   WILL  NOT ''     repeat  WILL  NOT      increase your  dl   by  1-2''   inches --thats   crazy ....  and  not true ...
> -  I dont know where you  got that info  but  its   not   correct ..



Sorry if that is incorrect from what you have seen but I did see it mounted on a couple year old Hoyt and it did in fact lengthen the draw by and inch. The closer you set it to the riser the longer it will make the draw length. The poor kid who just mounted it on his bow couldnt hardly hold it at full draw afterwards. So I apoligize for telling you what I personally saw. As for what you or anyone else have seen thats for you to say. But from what I have seen it can adjust your draw length that far. I guess it depends on how you install it.


----------



## short stop (Aug 10, 2009)

Im   not saying it wont    grow  a    tad  I  will agree with ya on that  part   ...  
     Ive  personally  seen  those   1/8 '' -  1/4 ''   increases  on some bows  when installled    but never anything   like  1''-2''  .


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Aug 10, 2009)

short stop said:


> Im   not saying it wont    grow  a    tad  I  will agree with ya on that  part   ...
> Ive  personally  seen  those   1/8 '' -  1/4 ''   increases  on some bows  when installled    but never anything   like  1''-2''  .



Could have been that his draw length was to long to begin with and I just noticed it more after he put it on. Im sure the turbow has its place with some hunters if installed and used properly.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ol' Bread Basket said:


> Could have been that his draw length was to long to begin with and I just noticed it more after he put it on. Im sure the turbow has its place with some hunters if installed and used properly.



"Installed properly" is a the key. You are right, the further forward you go, the more you start to affect DL and DW, and that is overdoing it. The biggest increase I personally saw, because I installed it on this bow and shot it, was 6lbs and 3/4" DL increase. On a new, 09 Bow Madness. BUT, I crammed it all the way forward, almost to the riser, and no one buys a 60lb bow just to make it shoot 66lbs! Too, no one wants a 27" draw to become 28 either. The increase in speed tho.....I hesitate to even post what it went up to, but it started at 281fps, without the turbow, and went to 340fps with it, believe it or not! I shot it myself, 4 times just to check. THAT is a little overkill on the position of the Turbow, but nowhere else can you get 60ft more, not with a module change, twisting the string, changing arrows, cranking the limb bolts all the way in........60ft out of 3/4" draw and 6lbs. Impressive.....


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Aug 10, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> "Installed properly" is a the key. You are right, the further forward you go, the more you start to affect DL and DW, and that is overdoing it. The biggest increase I personally saw, because I installed it on this bow and shot it, was 6lbs and 3/4" DL increase. On a new, 09 Bow Madness. BUT, I crammed it all the way forward, and no one buys a 60lb bow just to make it shoot 66lbs! Too, no one wants a 27" draw to become 28 either. The increase in speed tho.....I hesitate to even post what it went up to, but it started at 281fps, without the turbow, and went to 340fps with it, believe it or not! I shot it myself, 4 times just to check. THAT is a little overkill on the position of the Turbow, but nowhere else can you get 60ft more, not with a module change, twisting the string, changing arrows, cranking the limb bolt all the way in........60ft out of 3/4" draw and 6lbs. Impressive.....



That is impressive


----------



## MAndrews (Aug 10, 2009)

Hookedonhunting said:


> I looked at those strings and like them.  Did you get em on line or at a store?



I ordered them through Shuler's Great Outdoors in Commerce. They ordered them with the custom colors that I requested and they were in the store in about a week or so.


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Aug 11, 2009)

Hawire said:


> Speed is not everything. I've got a bow that IBO 345, but I'm only shooting about 265 fps. Now, it's set up at less than 65#, 27.5" draw, and I'm shooting a 438gr. aluminum arrow. Broadheads fly great, and it's very quiet.
> 
> There is going to be blood with this set up.



I feel ya.  I will still swap the string, rest, and loose the leeches.  I will see where that takes me and play it by ear.  If the bow is still slow I will look into it.  I have heard some conflicting things on it though.  One guy says speed makes a bow loud....then the very thing that makes it faster (turbow) is said by another, and the manufacturer, that it quitens bows...  I dont know, at this point I am way overthinking it... If I have the extra dough maybe I will get it if I'm still not happy with the gains the other stuff gives me.


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Aug 11, 2009)

By the way I'm up at 3am because of a pulled muscle in my back.  It really sucks.  Sleep tight everybody!  Don't worry I'm holding it down!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 11, 2009)

Let us know how it goes!! I will be interested to see what your bow will do with a "tune-up"


----------

